# Will bake for room



## enjrolas (May 4, 2013)

Howdy!
My name is Alex Hornstein, and I'd like to bake you fresh bread in exchange for a room. Biscuits, challah, baguette, pumpernickel, dinner rolls--life is just better with good bread. Perhaps we'll even catch a glimpse of that rarest and trickiest entity, the Everything Bagel.

Here's my story in three sentences: I'm an independent inventor, and I build machines that make solar panels. I've been working in the Philippines for the last year, and I'm moving to Portugal. I'm coming through Hong Kong for July and August to work closely with my partner, who lives there, and then I'm off.

Sure, I could rent a place, or move into the Extended Stay suite at the Chung King Mansions, or just sleep under the Lamma windmill, but this sounds much more interesting. The idea goes like this--you've got an oven and a spare room that you're not using. You let me stay in the room for July and August, and I make sure there's always good, fresh bread in the house. I'll pay for all breadmaking ingredients. 

I've been baking for over a decade, and I make damn good bread. I'd like to take these couple months to make delicious bread and a new friend.

Granted, it's a bit funny to let a stranger from the internet stay in your place. I'll say this for myself: I'm not a shmuck. I like living and doing awesome stuff with people, and I'm a respectful person. I'll be working during the week, so I'll be out and about most of the time. You can read up on me more online, via a couchsurfing profile(couchsurfing.org/people/suitcase_calling]Couchsurfing) or by googling my name. I'm also going to be in HK from May 6-13, so by all means, message me and we can meet up. But at the end of the day, you're going to do this because it _is_ funny, because Hong Kong can be a brutally cold and isolating place, and anyway, how often do you get a chance to do something truly weird?


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

They don't tend to have ovens in HK, so you may struggle.


----------

